# Favorite Quotes



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Post your favorite quotes...

heres on of mine

Don't let yourself get attached to anything you are not willing to walk out on in 30 seconds flat if you feel the heat around the corner.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Beauty is only a light switch away.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

All girls are the same in the dark, some just cast bigger shadows.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

for whom the bell tolls!!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Rehab is for quitters.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

Mine are in my sig.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

hahah

"A drunk man's words are a sober man's thoughts"



In highschool one my baseball coachs said when the assistant coach told him to stop dipping or he would get cancer.

"Anybody can quit dipping, takes a real man to face cancer."


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

One of my favorites is also in my signature.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

There's no better day than today to procrastinate... that's my motto...


----------



## chubbs34 (Apr 23, 2010)

fat chicks are like mopeds or popos, they're fun to ride till you get caught


----------



## Smkblwr (Sep 10, 2009)

No Idols, No Hero's, No Leaders, Just Pure Inner Strength.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

nut up or shut up!


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

" I did not have sexual relations with that woman"


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

_*I come in peace, I didn't bring artillery. But I am pleading with you with tears in my eyes: If you **** with me, I'll kill you all.*_
_Marine General James Mattis, to Iraqi tribal leaders

*Some people spend an entire lifetime wondering if they made a difference in the world. But, the Marines don't have that problem.*
Ronald Reagan, President of the United States; 1985 

I have plenty more of these.... Semper Fi...
​_


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

codyh said:


> Post your favorite quotes...
> 
> heres on of mine
> 
> Don't let yourself get attached to anything you are not willing to walk out on in 30 seconds flat if you feel the heat around the corner.


HEAT, Great Movie....:rockn:

Mine: "It doesn't matter whether I got anything or not; It has more to do with how the day was spent" Fred Bear

another: "Go afield with respect for the wildlife you hunt, and the forest and field in which you walk. Immerse yourself in the outdoor experience, it will cleanse the soul and make you a better person" Fred Bear

Fred Bear is an Idol of mine, who I look up to greatly.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

don't sweat the petty chit , pet the sweaty chit.. or if it don't fit force it if it breaks it needed to be replaced


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

"Where all the white women at"


----------



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

"I'm a farmer, I can fix anything with a hammer, torch, visegrips, and some duct tape." is my bosses favorite saying, which by the way is BS, usually means I have to go back and fix his f=ed up mess later.


----------



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

my two favorites

"show me a good loser and I"ll show you a loser" -Bear Bryant (I think)

"Life's tuff when you're stupid"


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

If I don't die by Thursday, I'll be roaring on Friday night! - Jimmy Buffett

It aint broke til' you can't fix it anymore - myself

If it moves and it shouldn't...use duct tape....if it should move and dosen't...use WD-40 - a ******* einstein 

Cornbread and ice tea's took the place of pills and 90 proof - Hank Jr. 

Hell's a low place - unknown


----------



## Bgatlin (Mar 7, 2010)

"Not funny haha,funny queer"---Carl Childers


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

**** THE TORPEDOES! FULL SPEED AHEAD!- Admiral David Farragut, Battle of Mobile Bay


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

you cant fix stupid....stupid


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

don't let your meat loaf


----------



## Backwoods Motorsports (May 6, 2010)

If you can't live it down........ Might as well live it up


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

"I'd rather hate you for everything you are, then ever love you for something you are not. I'd rather you hate me for everything I am, then have you love me for something I am not." Five Finger Death Punch from the Never Enough.

"The last place you wanna be in a foot race is behind the with no foots. Poor lil Tink Tink." Katt Williams

"In the first place, we should insist that if the immigrant who comes here in good faith becomes an American and assimilates himself to us, he shall be treated on an exact equality with everyone else, for it is an outrage to discriminate against any such man because of creed, or birthplace, or origin. But this is predicated upon the person's becoming in every facet an American, and nothing but an American. There can be no divided allegiance here. Any man who says he is an American, but something else also, isn't an American at all. We have room for but one flag, the American flag. We have room for but one language here, and that is the English language. And we have room for but one sole loyalty and that is a loyalty to the American people." Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

"Beauty is in the eye of the beer holder"


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

well this aint really a quote but gotta say its my favorite sayn
WHO DAT!!!!


----------



## BlackBeast (Nov 12, 2009)

Don't talk about it, Be about it!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

One of my favorite quotes is one I made up but if I posted it here, I'd have to ban myself. 

:bigok:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Heard a good one the other day...lets see..."Ignorance is temporary but Stupid is for ever"


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2010)

Here's accouple i use: "nothen to it but to do it" -billy holhman
"don't belive nothing of what you hear and only half of what you see" -my great grandma 
"you can't learn common sense" - my dad (tow truck)


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Here is all of mine favorites...

If at first you don't succeed, cheat, repeat until caught, and then lie!....LOL!!

"If you're using your back bumper to stay in front of me, It's my job to use my front bumper to get by you." - Burt Myers

"It's not a hobby, it's a lifestyle...!

The winner ain't the one with the fastest bike, it's the one who refuses to lose

If you always do what you have always done, you will get what you have always gotten."

"If you don't cheat, you look like an idiot; if you cheat and don't get caught, you look like a hero; if you cheat and get caught, you look like a dope. Put me where I belong

"It is what it Is"


"They can't put it in you and they can't take it out"


----------



## kalebakins (Apr 9, 2010)

"life is like a box of chocolates, never know what ya goin to get" -forest gump


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

HondaGuy said:


> "In the first place, we should insist that if the immigrant who comes here in good faith becomes an American and assimilates himself to us, he shall be treated on an exact equality with everyone else, for it is an outrage to discriminate against any such man because of creed, or birthplace, or origin. But this is predicated upon the person's becoming in every facet an American, and nothing but an American. There can be no divided allegiance here. Any man who says he is an American, but something else also, isn't an American at all. We have room for but one flag, the American flag. We have room for but one language here, and that is the English language. And we have room for but one sole loyalty and that is a loyalty to the American people." Theodore Roosevelt


 
I like that!!!:bigok:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

This one is from my father. He'd tell us this as kids when we'd sit at the table then complain about what she was serving us (peas, beans, all those yucky vegetables we didn't like as a kid)

"If you don't like it, supper's over"


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

"9 months to get out, the REST of your life to get back in"


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

If I want you opinion ....I will give it to you , My grandfather (he was a DI us army )


----------



## Possum (Jun 5, 2010)

If you can't do the time, dont do the crime. 

and

I'd rather be judged for who i am rather than for who I'm not.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

If you snooze...you loose..


----------



## Possum (Jun 5, 2010)

^^^i like that one


----------



## boomer (Sep 12, 2009)

"Stupid people were placed on this earth for our veiwing pleasure"


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2009)

If I don't see ya before the 4th of July...shoot off without me.

Mamma said if your not gonna be smart then you better be tough.


----------



## CentralFloridaBrute (Feb 24, 2010)

"Whatever happens, happens"
.. Quote by a friend of mine that made a trip from here up the east coast across to Greenland and into Germany in a 21ft. flats boat..If ya wanna see some of his trip goto youtube and put in"you'll get swamped"..its the first video with a yellow boat, Check it out


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Love thy neighbor....._but don't get caught!!_


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

It ain't cheating unless you get caught!


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

LET THE LOW SIDE DRAG. one of my favorites


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

If it aint broke don't fix it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

*Please rememeber to keep these clean. We have standards here, and they will be inforced. If you want to post BS or vulgar quotes go to HighLifter, there are plenty of BS'ers over there to keep you company.*


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I saw this in a signature, "If you can't fix it with duct tape and a hammer, you have an electrical problem"


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

:haha: I like that one lol.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Bump...

Live as if you were to die tomorrow, learn as if you were to live forever...


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

1. I don't need anger management, you just need to quit PIZZING ME OFF!!
2. I'm here for a good time not a life time


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I saw this in a signature

"Let's remove all the warning stickers and see what happens"


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

It used to be wine , women, and song...
Now it's beer, the 'ol lady and tv 
No matter what you do in life , do it well. Always give 110%. Even if you turn out to be a crook, be a good one 
If you're scared, go to church..
I didn't do it, you didn't see me do it, you can't prove anything.
Go big or go home.
If I knew I was going to influence so many people, I would've practiced more - Ace Frehley


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Second place is just the first loser.
If you're not first, you're last.
You can fool some of the people some of the time, but you can't fool all of the people all of the time.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

One of my all time favorites :mimbrules:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

One of my favorites:

Those who give up freedom for security deserve neither.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

beat it to fit,,paint it to match,,cross threads are better than locktite!!!


----------



## SHAKE&BAKE (Oct 9, 2010)

Do as i say, not as i Do... my old man


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Go to *Heaven* for the atmosphere *Hell* for the company. 'Mark Twain'
You don't have but two things going for you right now Jack and Sh*t, and Jack left town
8-80 blind dumb or crazy, if they cant walk, drag em...


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

If you mess with a bull sooner or later your gonna get the Horn, my Dad


----------



## GODSMACK (Aug 7, 2010)

GIT-R-DONE !!!!! hahaha!!


----------

